# 1946 DX unequipped [have chain-guard].



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 30, 2015)

I bought a 1946 DX unequipped [I do have chain-guard] 26" boys Schwinn [18" frame], today. I know it does not have the proper size [balloon] tires on it... I haven't been able to clean front hub yet... Is this a Schwinn Rim [pre-S7 era]???






NEED the experts...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2015)

Can't tell from that picture. It should be pretty easy to tell if it's a tubular rim looking at the inside.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks... The sides are ~45 degree... tall drop center.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like a flat hook bead Lobdell to me. My 46 BFg dx has them as well.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2015)

From this pic it looks like a drop-center rim to me. Do the rims match, and what hubs are on them? If New Departure, what brake arm? If Morrow or Musselman, what date code?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Looks like a flat hook bead Lobdell to me. My 46 BFg dx has them as well.




I need glasses.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 31, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> From this pic it looks like a drop-center rim to me. Do the rims match, and what hubs are on them? If New Departure, what brake arm? If Morrow or Musselman, what date code?




Both rims are same. Rear has New Departure... I will be cleaning hubs this AM


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 31, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Both rims are same. Rear has New Departure... I will be cleaning hubs this AM




Cool, post a pic of the arm if you can, and the front hub too.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2015)

Like to see the whole bike, post a pic please.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 31, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Both rims are same. Rear has New Departure... I will be cleaning hubs this AM




OK Here's what we got... New Departure rear brake; WWII black-out Model D. Front hub is black-out style but can not make out any marks...yet. Have taken B-4 photos so will share: I KNOW these are *wrong* tires, I do not have a seat, reflector on rear fender or handlebar grips. Otherwise I have a Voss Bros. PK Schwinn/1946 early: *[BB] B75730.* OG [oem]. I'v tried to clean a section of rims to better show drop-center [I cleaned angled sides but not center]... I'm pretty sure they are OG. I would like to know exactly what they are called.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 31, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Cool, post a pic of the arm if you can, and the front hub too.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 31, 2015)

Interesting.. I wonder if this is real early post war, using up parts type of bike. Blackout stuff indicates war time and did Schwinn use skiptooth at all after the war?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2015)

late war time?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes to skip-tooth; that OG Starlet, which caused a stir, with weird head badge was a real late 1952 frame... probably early 1953 'model'... had skip-tooth, I got to check, but I think maybe Morrow hub...

I posted BB located serial number for this 1946... it's five digits only after the initial "B"... so, who's developing a serial number base for 1940-1948 mid year, serial numbers?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Yes to skip-tooth; that OG Starlet, which caused a stir, with weird head badge was a real late 1952 frame... probably early 1953 'model'... had skip-tooth, I got to check, but I think maybe Morrow hub...
> 
> I posted BB located serial number... it's five digits only after the initial "B"... so, who's developing a serial number base for 1940-1948 mid year, serial numbers?




Sent you a PM on your serial number.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 31, 2015)

Just called drop center rims.  Gnarly rust on that kickstand. Hope that fork straightens out okay. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 9, 2019)

juanitasmith13 said:


> I bought a 1946 DX unequipped [I do have chain-guard] 26" boys Schwinn [18" frame], today. I know it does not have the proper size [balloon] tires on it... I haven't been able to clean front hub yet... Is this a Schwinn Rim [pre-S7 era]???
> 
> View attachment 262028
> 
> NEED the experts...



I am no expert, but these look to be Schwinn rims. If they have knurling on the center of the rims they are Schwinn rims. Hopes this helps. Good luck> Razin.


----------



## Two Wheeler (May 9, 2019)

I just recently bought a 46 myself.


----------

